# London theatre deals?



## Carol C (Sep 23, 2008)

Anybody know if any of the theaters in London have same day 1/2 price deals? Any email newsletters I need to get to learn of London deals similar to what we can get with Broadway tix? TIA for any tips!


----------



## Janie (Sep 23, 2008)

*Try the Toptable theatre page*

http://toptable.eolts.co.uk/

Lots of discount ticket offers, and dinner/theater deals.


----------



## Blues (Sep 23, 2008)

Get off the tube at Leicester Square and look around.  There are a number of discount ticket brokers around there.  Not necessarily half-price or same day.  But you should find some bargains on the play(s) you want to see.

-Bob


----------



## 3kids4me (Sep 23, 2008)

Blues said:


> Get off the tube at Leicester Square and look around.  There are a number of discount ticket brokers around there.  Not necessarily half-price or same day.  But you should find some bargains on the play(s) you want to see.
> 
> -Bob



There's a half price booth right inside the tube station, before you even get outside.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 23, 2008)

See this link for 1/2 price theater tickets in London

and http://www.thisistheatre.com/halfpricetickets.html


Richard


----------



## bigrick (Sep 24, 2008)

When we were in London in 2003 (yikes has it been that long ago already!), there was a building in Leicester Square that sold 1/2 price or even cheaper, same day tickets.  Plus you could buy matinees for the following day when available.  This beat the NY system hands down!  I think you could also charge your purchases.

An added benefit to London theatres is they *all* had more leg room than NY theaters.


----------



## Carol C (Sep 26, 2008)

Thank you, everyone!


----------



## MaryH (Oct 9, 2008)

I used to have very good luck getting upcoming theatre tickets deals or theatre and dinner deals at the UK site of 
http://www.lastminute.com/

It is not as good as it used to be but some prices seems lower than broadwaybox or other websites.


----------

